# How many tractors? Do the math!



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

While i'm waiting for the chore tractor to warm up ( plugged in) i got thinking of all the tractors i owned over the years. I come up with 24 that i either bought or traded for. Only one was bought new. Half are loader tractors, Six 4wd's, eight mfwd's the rest 2 wheel drives.

Favourite tractor, a JD 7410 that paid for itself several times over.

Least favourite tractor, tie, a pair of NH loader tractors.

I never counted ones i collected, only ones that actually got used in the farm operation. I keep thinking i'm missing a couple  . More Deere's than others but there are 8 brands i have owned.

So, how about you?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I am up to 9. 5 came with the farm when I bought it. 2-2440's, 4040, 2750, 6400. Kept the 4040 when I quit and auctioned off the farm, have acquired 3 since restarting the business. 1 was new.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

IH M H AC 2 WD's WD45 D-17 2 185's 2 190XT's 210 1CX80 case ford 9600,7700 david brown1490?JD 7400,6420,5055D Kubota 95MX NH T4-95 4 skid steers JD-60,NH 565 nh218 nh 232 and a JCB 525-60 telehandler. 20 tractors 4 skids and 1 telehandler


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Is this mandatory???? I'm gettin a headache and I was late to the game  I can tell you that right now I have more than I need and looking for another one  (I wish it could just be classified a disease and be done with it....) maybe insurance would "kick in" 

Bought my first tractor at 30yrs of age.....my best count comes to about 15 but some were "clean up" tractors for underground utility work....for farm use, only about 8, but they were considerably more expensive than the others  makes my head spin to think about the money I have invested in this crazy business venture


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Tractors for farm use

Allis Chalmers
200, 190 XT, WD, 8050, 7045, 8050, 7580, 7020
Farmalls 
656, 1026, 706
AGCO/ Challenger
LT75, MT665
Oliver
770, 1750, 2255
Case
1370 w Allied loader, 60XT, 1825
We don't really do the trade thing, just build another shed....


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

This will date me...... in my early youth , drove a Allis WD, ford 8N, and a Minneapolis-Moline 5 star. Dad expected me to pull loaded chopper wagons with 8 N. Being a little squirt, the 8N was easiest to drive as I could stand up to clutch it. Was too short to reach the pedal sitting on the seat. So over the years: JD's included 3010,1020,2520,4020,4430,4440,4840, 2955 (2),6400, 4960. NH included: 8160 and TS130A (2). Regarding skid steers: first one was a 4140 IH , Columbus must have brought that one over. Moved on to NH's, not much of an improvement, then started using Case. Currently a pair of 40xt's with just short of 15,000 hours between them. Cummins have been bullet proof on those. Worst tractor award goes to.....JD 6400 hands down winner. Toughest award goes to JD 2520, with a pair of chains, unstoppable in the woods. Fun to drive (coolest) was the JD 4020. At 12 years old that was so awesome to drive, it wasn't considered work. Most productive is the JD 4960. It still serves us well. 
Now you've got me going. So much for brevity.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Uphayman said:


> Worst tractor award goes to.....JD 6400 hands down winner.


What were the shortcomings of the 6400 in your experience?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Actually owned myself? Only 4 and still own/use all of them.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

paoutdoorsman said:


> What were the shortcomings of the 6400 in your experience?


After warranty ran out it started having shifting issues,linkage. Find out it needed an update kit. Couple grand. Cab glass was a joke . Drivers door shattered twice while shut! Three times in pulling back window shut, shatters down your back. Voltage regulator puked ,fried battery, this while trying to seed a 76 acre chunk ahead of a rain brewing. Thank goodness for a full moon that night. Other things that my memory has lost over the decades. We had one of the first ones off the line.....note to self, never again. Sometimes the best day of owning a particular tractor.........is the day it leaves the farm.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Uphayman said:


> After warranty ran out it started having shifting issues,linkage. Find out it needed an update kit. Couple grand. Cab glass was a joke . Drivers door shattered twice while shut! Three times in pulling back window shut, shatters down your back. Voltage regulator puked ,fried battery, this while trying to seed a 76 acre chunk ahead of a rain brewing. Thank goodness for a full moon that night. Other things that my memory has lost over the decades. We had one of the first ones off the line.....note to self, never again. Sometimes the best day of owning a particular tractor.........is the day it leaves the farm.


Same as the one dad got. Not always a good idea to get the first one. That upgrade kit sounds like when ours went from 2 to 3 levers. I always was under the impression it was a recall, maybe dad paid for it. Ours had a small electrical fire. To young to know if there was anything else but a friend of mine that worked for dad said he always regretted trading the 2955 in on it. When I sent it through the auction in '06 it had 6400 hrs. on it


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Lots of early 6000 series tractors burnt up here. Got to be a running joke that none ever survived to be traded in.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Interesting....when I first got my 6400 (3500 hrs) I had an electrical issue going down the road, after inspecting the JD wiring to the Battery, I decided to do some updating of the main fuse (under the cab) and the lugs for both + and - . Never heard of the issue but it was a poor design, hopefully I've improved it....will make a note to self to check it again when we do winter maintanence however.....
I'm not a fan of the two cable linkage either, mine never got the upgrade, but I do have my eyes peeled for one....it got "out of center" with me once, purty easy to get synchronized back tho....have learned what not to do.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ray we done jumped right off topic....

Let me get back to Tractor House.....


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow. You guys have had the tractors. I’ve only known 11 since I was born, on our farm. Since I started really farming in 1997 we have had just 6. Currently 4. We for all but one have bought them new. Right now we don’t have any we bought used. But I guess we also have a so swather and stacker where some guys don’t have those things. I see no needed changes in our line up for the next 15 years but maybe trade my dads MF 1759 for something a little more useful when he decides no more tractors work for him. I’m probably lying about the 15 years though.....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm bettin you are.....


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I have owned 5 tractors. Started with a Case IH MX135, then added an MX170, then an IH 856 for feeder wagon duty, then bought a New Holland TM120, then got rid of that in favor of an MX150.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Not to be outdone, I can beat y'all because I've only owned two: a '74 Oliver 550 (which seemed like a great idea at the time), then I sold and bought an '84 Ford 4610.

Eventually I can see myself owning a second tractor which might be a 4020 (my favorite tractor of all time), a Ford 8000 (goofy looking but lots of power for not a lot of money), or a 4430 my grandpa had. I really like the blue tractors though, especially when it comes time to buy parts. That green paint is really expensive.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Best I can count about 27.... I remember the very 1st tractor I bought very well it was a IH M bought it when I was a freshman in high school had a 9 speed transmission and new tires on the rear gave 900.00for it at a retirement auction .


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

My tractors I've had for use. Still have and use all but a 720 and 7920. The old B and A are pretty much retired. Looks like 14. 
38' B JD
A
2 720 JDs
WD45
WD
Super M
3010
2 4020s
4440
4620
7920
7215R


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

My 1st was a late series Ford 4000 diesel select-o-speed
My 2nd was a late series Ford 3000 gas select-o-speed
My 3rd is a Ford 5610 diesel that replaced the 4000
My 4th is a Ford 3910 diesel that replaced the 3000
My 5th is a Ford 5610-2 diesel that replaced the In-law's Kubota


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

I have 6 tractors currently. Bought the first two when I was in high school. The John Deere A and 520. Next came the John Deere 4030. That 4030 was my everything tractor for a good 10 years. I bought a 4250 Deere that ended up getting traded in on my 7510 Deere. I would say that 7510 has been hands down my best and overall favorite tractor. I also have a late 4020 I picked up about 5 years ago. And 3 years ago I bought a 7110 Case. Bought it to have something bigger in horsepower and rear end for the pull type chopper.


----------



## deerezilla (Nov 27, 2009)

Some of you sure go through the tractors. We have 10 right now would like not to upgrade for a few years but I made a quick decision a few years ago that tractor will have to be upgraded in the next few years. 6130d to a 6195r. I know I will be upgrading balers and swathers before any other tractors Other than that one


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I have owned 10 different tractors......two Fords, a MF, a IH, and six Deeres. Right now I have 4 tractors.....JD 7510, JD 6420, JD 4020, JD 3020. Might sell the 4020 though. My favorite tractor would be the 7510.


----------



## Bridgeboy (Sep 3, 2017)

What makes the JD 7510 the favorite? I'm curious and needing a tractor that size.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

I have a Case-IH 1594, a Ford 1841 Industrial loader tractor, Ford 8N, a NH 2120 and an old Massey Harris 50. Had a David Brown 950, Ford 9N and a Massey Ferguson 50 and Stolen- NH TS125A. Shetland, sounds like you did a lot of business with Willard or Chappell? Keats would be a bit of a drive?


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Have always dealt with Chappell Tractor, as they're less than 10 miles from me!

Interestingly, the 4000 is the only tractor that I bought from them! It was, also, my 1st tractor!

All my tractors were/are "pre-owned".

3000 & 5610 were private sale

3910 from Padula Brothers & 5610-2 from Burkholder Brothers


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Too many!! I'm not experienced enough to buy good tractors sometimes, the farm business grew and many other "convenient" excuses. All mine were bought used.

1. Started with a little Kubota M-7040 in 2011
2. Added Kubota M-126X in 2013
3. Traded M-7040 for a larger M-9540 in 2014
4. Added a JCB 185-65 in 2015
5. Traded JCB 185-65 for JCB-3230 in 2017
6. Traded M-9540 for McCormick CX-110 in 2017
7. Traded JCB-3230 for MF-7495 in 2018
8. Traded CX-110 for Kubota M-135X in 2018

Current tractors: MF7495, Kubota M-126X, Kubota M-135X on the way (needs work, tires, etc).

Whew!!! All in 7-8 years. Hope that's all for a while!!! 
I feel like I'm "good to go" for a while....until somethin' else happens...


----------

